# [Xorg] parametrage ecran sur LCD

## shrek35

Bonjour,

j'ai emerge xorg-x11 hier soir, lors de la configuration de ce dernier, il me demande de rentrer les synchro, etc....

or j'ai un ecran LCD (un mirai 19"W), pour moi ces données ne sont pas utiles pr un LCD, ai-je tord ?

je peux endomager mon ecran ?

merci

----------

## ndaneau

Bonjour,

pour le rafraichissement, il faut le mettre en 60 Hz, et ce quelque soit le LCD.

nico

----------

## shrek35

ok merci

----------

## yoyo

Ben je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ça ... puisque mon tft acer 17" est à 75Hz sans problème depuis plus d'un an.

Ça dépend des spécifications des moniteurs mais pour les yeux, il faut préférer une fréquence élevée.

Le thread suivant donne une méthode pour trouver les modelines adaptées : [Xorg]Probleme resolution et taux de rafraichissemen[RÉSOLU]

----------

## shrek35

ok, mon ecran supporte :

Synch. Vert. Analogique :	Mini : 56 Hz / Maxi : 76 Hz

Synch. Hor. Analogique :	Mini : 30 kHz / Maxi : 82 kHz

BP Vidéo Analogique :	135 MHz

HorizSync    30-85 et un VertRefresh  50-??? autour de 76 Hz

merci pour le lien sur la modeline

----------

## yoyo

Si c'est pour la configuration de xorg avec "xorgconfig" ou équivalent mets ce que tu veux; de toute façon tu le remplaceras par les modelines adaptées à ton matos.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shrek35

ok, ok

merci

----------

## gbetous

Il faut utiliser le DPMS !

Tu vires toutes les infos concernant les fréquences, et tu laisses faire !

Voici ma section moniteur :

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "NEC 1701"

        Option "dpms"

EndSection

```

----------

## shrek35

il est preferable de prendre le mode entrelace je suppose ?

j'ai ca :

Modeline "1352x764@56i" 34.81 1352 1384 1512 1544 764 781 785 803 interlace

Horizontal sync frequency: 22.54 kHz

Warning!

# Horizontal sync frequency below minimum of 82kHz!

# Refresh rate below minimum of 76Hz!

----------

## guilc

Pour générer la bonne modeline pour un ecran TFT, la solution qui marche bien (et qui donne a coup sur LA modeline la mieux adaptée a l'écran) :

emerge read-edid

sudo get-edid | parse-edid

Et tu récupère un truc comme ça :

```
Section "Monitor"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:0

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        Identifier "B102035W"

        VendorName "MAX"

        ModelName "B102035W"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:0

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        HorizSync 31-83

        VertRefresh 56-75

        # Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 150 MHz

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:yes  Suspend:no  Standby:no

        Mode    "1680x1050"     # vfreq 59.954Hz, hfreq 65.290kHz

                DotClock        146.250000

                HTimings        1680 1784 1960 2240

                VTimings        1050 1053 1059 1089

                Flags   "+HSync" "+VSync"

        EndMode

        # Block type: 2:0 3:0

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

EndSection

```

Pile poil adapté pour l'écran, puisque ces données sont données par l'écran lui-même !

----------

## gbetous

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pile poil adapté pour l'écran, puisque ces données sont données par l'écran lui-même !

 

...mais le jour ou tu changes d'ecran, tu risques d'avoir qques surprises si t'as pas pensé à mettre à jour tes modelines avant !

Autant laisser Xorg gérer le DPMS lui-même (donc récupérer les infos de l'écran automatiquement à chaque fois), il saura s'adapter tout seul comme un grand à n'importe quel écran ! C'est l' "option dpms" et ca marchera nickel !

----------

## guilc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Pile poil adapté pour l'écran, puisque ces données sont données par l'écran lui-même ! 
> 
> ...mais le jour ou tu changes d'ecran, tu risques d'avoir qques surprises si t'as pas pensé à mettre à jour tes modelines avant !
> ...

 

Sauf que DPMS, ça marche pas toujours (au hasard, avec mon écran LCD 20 pouces). et dans ces cas la, t'es obligé de préciser une modeline.

Et puis bon, ça ne fait aucun risque : si l'écran ne gere pas le mode, il part en protection et se coupe, tous les écrans actuels (depuis pas mal d'années même) savent gérer cette situation. => tu repart en console, tu modifie, et basta, c'est réglé !  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Et ces techniques (read-edid et dpms) fonctionnent même si l'écran est connecté en vga ??

----------

## gbetous

oui, chez moi ca marche simpelment branché en VGA

----------

## guilc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et ces techniques (read-edid et dpms) fonctionnent même si l'écran est connecté en vga ??

 

Oui, VGA ou DVI, ça marche pareil (d'ailleur l'exemple que j'ai pasté a transité par un cable VGA  :Wink: )

----------

## gbetous

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauf que DPMS, ça marche pas toujours (au hasard, avec mon écran LCD 20 pouces). et dans ces cas la, t'es obligé de préciser une modeline.

 

ah mince ! DPMS marche pas, et tu peux quand meme récupérer à la main les fréquences avec read-edid ?

c'est toujours bon à savoir...

----------

## guilc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Sauf que DPMS, ça marche pas toujours (au hasard, avec mon écran LCD 20 pouces). et dans ces cas la, t'es obligé de préciser une modeline. 
> 
> ah mince ! DPMS marche pas, et tu peux quand meme récupérer à la main les fréquences avec read-edid ?
> ...

 

Ouaip, c'est exactement ça.

Juste avec DPMS je me retrouve dans une résolution batarde (et en plus 4/3, ça la fout mal sur un écran 16/10), et faut que je force le modeline pour passer en 1680x1050.

Apparement je suis pas le seul dans ce cas : un pote a été obligé de faire pareil avec son écran de portable (16/10 aussi, un hasard ?).

----------

## gbetous

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apparement je suis pas le seul dans ce cas : un pote a été obligé de faire pareil avec son écran de portable (16/10 aussi, un hasard ?).

 

Mais je comprends pas trop, c'est un pb de résolution ou de fréquences ?

J'ai le "dpms" dans la partie "Monitor" (pour les fréquences), mais je garde la résolution dans la partie "Screen"

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "NEC 1701"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour l'astuce !

Mais il y a tout de même un truc bizarre : 

```
Section "Monitor"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        Identifier "AL1712"

        VendorName "ACR"

        ModelName "AL1712"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        HorizSync 30-83

        VertRefresh 50-75

        # Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 140 MHz

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:yes  Suspend:yes  Standby:no

        Mode    "1280x1024"     # vfreq 60.020Hz, hfreq 63.981kHz

                DotClock        108.000000

                HTimings        1280 1328 1440 1688

                VTimings        1024 1025 1028 1066

                Flags   "+HSync" "+VSync"

        EndMode

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

EndSection
```

alors que là, je suis en 1280x1024@75Hz ...   :Confused: 

```

        # 1280x1024 @ 75.00Hz (GTF) hsync: 80.17 kHz; pclk: 138.54 MHz

        Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069

         # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz

        Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

        # 800x600 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.02 kHz; pclk: 48.91 MHz

        Modeline "800x600_75.00"  48.91  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 627

        Option "DPMS" "true"
```

C'est grave docteur ?

----------

## guilc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Apparement je suis pas le seul dans ce cas : un pote a été obligé de faire pareil avec son écran de portable (16/10 aussi, un hasard ?). 
> 
> Mais je comprends pas trop, c'est un pb de résolution ou de fréquences ?
> ...

 

C'est un probleme de fréquences, mais il transparait a travers la résolution !

Le couple écran/X refuse d'atteindre la résolution nominale car il ne trouve pas la bonne modeline tout seul. Donc il bascule sur un mode plus bas qu'il est capable d'afficher...

@yoyo : C'est quoi la spec de ton écran ? @1280x1024, le constructeur indique 60 ou 75 ?

----------

## yoyo

C'est un ACER AL1712. Je n'ai plus la doc sous la main mais il me semble qu'il était sensé suporter le 75Hz (ou du moins sous windows puisque j'ai récupéré cette machine).

EDIT : rien n'est indiqué dans la doc : ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/monitor/lcd/manuals/al1712m/al1712m_uk.pdf.   :Confused: 

----------

